# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  هام

## محمد محيى الدين

لماذا لا يوجد قسم للقانون الجنائي يا استاذه شيماء 
خاصه وان المواد فى القانون الجنائي كثيره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أعتقد يا أستاذ /محمد أن الدكتورة لا تريد أن تشتت طلابها بين القانون الجنائى والقانون الجزائى الذى تقوم بتدريسه لهم.
يمكنك اضافة ما تريده عن موضوعات القانون الجنائى بقسم المقالات كما أفعل.

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  موفق بإذن الله
 ... ولك مني أجمل تحية .
يا استاذ هيثم  الدكتوره قد وضحت لى ان المنتدى اصبح غير قاصر على الطالبات هذا من ناحيه 
ومن الاخرى انه لابد من توضيح  ان القانون الجنائى يتضمن  قانون العقوبات  وقانون الاجراءت 
والطالبه التى تريد الاقتصار على دروسها تدخل الاجزاء الخاصه بذلك فقط  
هذا وان كنت قد اطلت عليكم  فانا اعتذر 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مصطفى عطية المحامي

أولا وأخيرا تقبلوا سلامي وتحيتي
الملكة الناقدة  إذا سيطرت على إنسان أصبح كل أهتمامه التدخل في أمور مناطها أصحابها وليس من المعقول التدخل في كل الأشياء ، فإذا كنا ضيوفا على منتدى للطلاب  في منبر تعليمي لأستاذ ، فلا بد ان نحترم خصوصية المكان وندع ما لا يدخل في اختصاصنا لأصحاب الاختصاص.
ومسألة تنظيم هذا المنبر التعليمي ملك للأستاذة  ومديري المنتدى .

كما ان منهج التقسيم القانوني كما يظهر جليا هو وفقا للتشريع السعودي .

ولهذا أرى  تعليقا وليس نقدا ، ترك التوجيهات والاستفادة بمحتوى المنتدى أو إلافادة بخبراتكم لإثراء المنتدى.

كما أن الفرق بين اصطلاحي الجنائي والجزائي  هو  على مقياس دقيق  ، لا يهم إلا فقهاء القانون في دراساتهم المتعمقة . ولا يغنينا كثيرا . كما لا يؤدي الخلاف فيه إلى ثمرة عملية  في هذا المنتدى.

والله يهدي للحق وهو سبحانه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

شكر الله لكما

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بالاستاذ مصطفي 
عندما كتبت ذلك الراى فانا قد كتبته فى قسم  التعديل والاقتراحات  وباتالى انا لم اتجاوز  او كما سميته حضرتك سيطره  الملكه الناقده بالرغم ان حضرتك لم تتعامل معى ابدا هذا من ناحيه 
ومن الاخري فقد تماديت  واسهبت سيادتك واعتبرته تدخل فى شئون الاخرين  بالرغم اننى لم اوجه الا اقتراح فقط 
ومن الثالثه اذا كنت حضرتك تتحدث عن الخصوصيه  فأنا برأيي المتواضع بجانب علمكم  لم اطلب تحليلا رياضيا  لمباراه كره  قدم  بل طلبت ما عو فى صميم هدف المنتدى 
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مصطفى عطية المحامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا بالاستاذ مصطفي 
> عندما كتبت ذلك الراى فانا قد كتبته فى قسم  التعديل والاقتراحات  وباتالى انا لم اتجاوز  او كما سميته حضرتك سيطره  الملكه الناقده بالرغم ان حضرتك لم تتعامل معى ابدا هذا من ناحيه 
> ومن الاخري فقد تماديت  واسهبت سيادتك واعتبرته تدخل فى شئون الاخرين  بالرغم اننى لم اوجه الا اقتراح فقط 
> ومن الثالثه اذا كنت حضرتك تتحدث عن الخصوصيه  فأنا برأيي المتواضع بجانب علمكم  لم اطلب تحليلا رياضيا  لمباراه كره  قدم  بل طلبت ما عو فى صميم هدف المنتدى 
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


لا أفقه شيئا مما تقول ولم يكن عندى نية التعرف بشخصكم تحديدا ولا حتى التمادي ..
 ما معنى التمادي الذي تقصده؟
وأحب أن افهم  بوضوح مسألة طلب التحليل الرياضي لمباراة كرة قدم؟

أمَا وقد كان هذا ردك ؟؟ فيبدو انني أثرت غضبا لديك لا أعرف سببه رغم أنني وجهت كلاما عاما لا يخص فردا بعينه، 
كما أنني تعلمت من الدنيا خبرة متواضعة  هي : ألا أُغضِب أحداً  سواء عرفته..... أو لم أعرفه.

وما دمت  قد  دخلت منطقة الغضب ، فانني اعلن انسحابي من أي رد من أي نوع على 
أي مشاركة سيادتك طرف فيها.. مع التنبيه على ضرورة مراعاة الألفاظ العربية وادراك معانيها ، 
علاوة على الاسلوب الذي تعرض فيه لأفكارك.

هداك الله الى الصواب في القول والعمل .

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 استاذ مصطفى  اذا رايت سيادتك انه قد صدر منى اى خطأ فى حقكم  فأنا  اعتذر 
استاذى انا قلت ذلك لاننى انا فقط الذى وضعت الاقتراح فى قسم التعديلات والاقتراحات  وبالتالى نظرا لانكم لم توضحو ان هذا الكلام  موجه بصفه عامه فبلا شك انه سيكون موجه لى 

التحليل لمباراه كره قدم  كنت اقصد منها اننى طلبت طلبا عاديا وهو اقتراح لانشاء قسم  قانوني  فى منتدي قانوني وبالتالى لم اتجاوز

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

*مبدىء فانونى هام* *المبادي القانونية في حكم محكمة القضاء الاداري في الدعوي رقم  15575 لسنة 61ق*

*أهم المبادىء القضائية التي أرساها القضاء الادارى في الدعوي رقم 15575 لسنة 61ق، تلك القضية التي تناولت طلب القاضي عبد الفتاح مراد بإغلاق 49 موقع لمنظمات حقوقية وشركات ومدونات،وذلك على النحو التالي:*
1. حظر الرقابة على الصحف ووقفها أو إلغائها بالطريق الادارى إلا في حالة إعلان الطوارئ أو في زمن الحرب : "ومن حيث انه عن الموضوع فان المادة 47 من دستور جمهورية مصر العربية تنص على أن حرية الرأي مكفولة ولكل إنسان التعبير عن رأية ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير في حدود القانون والنقد الذاتي والنقد البناء ضماننا لسلامة البناء الوطني، وتنص المادة 48 من ذات القانون على أن حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الإعلام مكفولة والرقابة على الصحف محظورة وإنذارها أو وقفها أو إلغائها بالطريق الإداري محظور ويجوز استثناء في حالة إعلان الطوارئ أو في زمن الحرب ، أن يفرض على الصحف والمطبوعات ووسائل الإعلان رقابة محدده في الأمور التي تتصل بالسلامة العامة أو أغراض الأمن القومي وذلك كله وفقا للقانون. " 
2. التأكيد على توافق الدستور المصري مع الاتفاقيات الدولية بشأن حرية الرأي والتعبير : "ومن حيث أن الماد19 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية تنص على أن :- 
1.	لكل إنسان حق في اعتناق أراء دون مضايقه. 
2. لكل إنسان حق في التعبير ويشمل هذا الحق حريته في التماس دروب المعلومات والأفكار وتلقيها ونقلها إلى الآخرين دونما اعتبار سواء على شكل مكتوب أو مطبوع أو في قالب فني أو بأي وسيلة أخرى يختارها 
3. تستتبع ممارسة الحقوق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة واجبات ومسئوليات خاصة وعلى ذلك يجوز إخضاعها لبعض القيود ولكن شريطة أن تكون محددة بنص القانون أو تكون ضرورية: 
	لحقوق الآخرين أو سمعتهم 
	لحماية الأمن القومي أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة . 
ومن حيث أن المستفاد مما تقدم أن الدستور المصري مساير في ذلك الاتفاقيات الدولية المقرر لحقوق الإنسان ، قد كفل حرية التعبير بمدلوله العام وفى مجالاته المختلفة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية وبجميع وسائل التعبير" 
3. التأكيد على أن حرية الرأي والتعبير هي الحرية الأصل: " وضمانا من الدستور لحرية التعبير والتمكين من عرضها ونشرها بأية وسيلة على نحو ما جاء بالمادة 47 سالفة الذكر قد تقرر بوصفها الحرية الأصل التي لا يتم الحوار المفتوح إلا في نطاقها وعلى ذلك فان هذه الحرية لا تنفصل عن الديمقراطية وعلى ذلك فان ما توخاه الدستور من خلال ضمان حرية التعبير وهو أن يكون التماس الآراء والأفكار وتلقيها عن الغير ونقلها إليه غير مقيد بالحدود الإقليمية على اختلافها ولا تنحصر في مصادر بذاتها تعد من قنواتها بل أن تترامى أفاقها بل قصد أن تتعدد مواردها وأدواتها . 
كما أن الدستور بعد أن ارسي القاعدة العامة التي تقوم عليها حرية التعبير حرص على إكمالها بإحدى الحريات المتولدة عنها كإحدى صورها الأكثر أهمية والأكثر أثرا في المجتمع وهى حرية الصحافة وذلك باعتبارها من أفضل المنابع التي تكفل تدفق الإنباء والآراء والأفكار ونقلها إلى قطاع عريض من المواطنين مما يسهم في تطوير المجتمع وتدعيم الحريات فيه . 
4. المحكمة تؤكد على أن وضع قيود على حرية التعبير لا يكون إلا في أضيق الحدود وللضرورة القصوى، وربطت ذلك بالمساس بالأمن القومي أو المصالح العليا للدولة ، وحصرت ضمانات حماية النظام العام في : الأمن العام,الصحة العامة, السكينة العامة للمواطنين :
"ومن حيث أنه من المقرر أن الحريات والحقوق العامة التي كفلها الدستور ليست حريات وحقوق مطلقة وإنما يجوز تنظيمها تشريعيا بما لا ينال من محتواها إلا بالقدر وفى الحدود التي ينص عليها ومن ثم فان هذه القيود والتي يفرضها المشرع على تلك الحرية يمثل استثناء من الأصل الدستوري المقرر بكفالة وضمان حرية التعبير وبالتالي يجب أن تكون في أضيق الحدود وللضرورة القصوى.
ومن حيث انه سبق لهذه المحكمة بهيئة مغايرة أن انتهت إلى أن التشريعات المصرية لم تحدد المجالات التي تستدعي حجب المواقع الالكترونية غير أن هذا الفراغ التشريعي لا يخل بحق الأجهزة الحكومية من إلزام مزودي الخدمة بالحجب حينما يكون هناك مساس بالأمن القومي أو المصالح العليا للدولة وذلك بما لتلك الأجهزة من سلطة في مجال الضبط الإداري لحماية النظام العام بمفهومه المثلث الأمن العام,الصحة العامة, السكينة العامة للمواطنين." 
5.	المحكمة تساوى بين إغلاق جريدة مكتوبة وإغلاق موقع الكتروني، ووصفت الإغلاق بأنه مخالفة دستورية، وقيدا على حرية التعبير: 
"ومن حيث انه بالبناء على ما تقدم ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى قد استند في طلبه إلى الجهة الإدارية بحجب المواقع المنوه عنها سلفا إلى قيامها بارتكاب جرائم تمس امن واستقرار الوطن : وقد سبق القول بأنه ليس للمدعى مصلحة شخصية ومباشرة في هذا الشق فضلا عن انه يستفاد من رفض جهة الإدارة الاستجابة لطلب المدعى أنها انحازت للأصل وهو حرية التعبير ورفضت الاستثناء وهو التقييد ، إذ أن حجب موقع بالصحافة الاليكترونية هو من ذات جنس حظر صحيفة مكتوبة بجانب أن كل ذلك قيد علي حرية التعبير محظور دستوريا . " 
6. وجود إهانات تمس احد الأشخاص على الموقع يتيح ملاحقة الأشخاص مرتكبي الإهانة مدنيا وجنائيا، ولا يجب أن يرقى الجزاء لإغلاق الموقع لما يمثله ذلك من عدوان على حق المواطنين في المعرفة: 
أما بخصوص ما استند إليه المدعي في طلب حجب بعض هذه المواقع لارتكابها جرائم في حقه تشكل سبا وقذفا وتشهيرا فانه وإزاء الفراغ التشريعي المنظم لدواعي الحجب وحدوده وتوقيتاته فانه نزولا علي القاعدة الأصولية التي تقضي بترتيب المصالح في ضوء تدا رجها عند التعارض فإن المحكمة ترجح الانحياز لجانب الحرية علي حساب المسئولية ، وذلك إلي أن يتدخل المشرع بسد هذا الفراغ التشريعي تنظيما لذلك القيد لضمان التوازن بين حرية التعبير وضمان حماية الحريات الخاصة . 
وتأخذ المحكمة في الاعتبار وبخصوص الحالة الماثلة أن المخالفات والتي يأخذها المدعي علي بعض المواقع بأنها تسببت في التعرض له بالإهانة فإن ذلك يسوغ له ملاحقة مرتكبيها جنائيا ومدنيا إلا أنها لا تبرر حجب هذه المواقع بالكامل لما تحتويه المواقع ( كما هو معلوم من ألاف المعلومات الأخرى التي يستفيد منها كل من يسعي إلي المعرفة وبالتالي يطولهم عقاب الجهة الإدارية في حالة حجبها الموقع . " منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:Smile: 
[align=justify] 
ربما يستحسن أ ن تشرح لنا يا استاذ محمد ما وجه العلاقة بين المجادلة فى الآراء بينكم وبين الأستاذ مصطفى وبين المبدأ القانونى الذى سردتموه لتوكم.

حيث ان سردكم للتعقيب بالمبدأ القانونى اللاحق للمناقشة بينكم وبين الأستاذ مصطفى يحتمل أكثر من معنى.....

وأود أن نعرف ما تقصده تحديدا من ذكركم لهذا المبدأ والذى لا يمس الأستاذ /مصطفى ولكنه يمس المنتدى ككيان معنوى.....

ولن أسمح لك أو لغيرك بالتعرض بالقول أو بالاشارة للمنتدى خاصة وأنه لم يصدر  من احد اى اساءة أو اهانة لشخصكم,
[/align]

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

يا استاذ  هيثم لقد وضع المبدا خطا 
فقد وضعته سهو فى هذا الجانب  ولكن انا وضعته قسم القانون العام  تفضل ادخل  وشوفه بنفسك

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

ارجو ان يتم اذالت المبدا من هذا القسم فانا قد قصدت نشره فى قسم القانون العام 
واسف للخطأ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]ياأستاذ / محمد ادارة المنتدى بمرور الوقت تقوم باضافة أقسام جديدة للمنتدى,والمنتدى يتطور تدريجيا الى الأفضل, وانشاء الله فى المستقبل القريب سيلبى المنتدى كل احتياجات المهتمين بالقانون والقضاء فى مختلف الدول العربية,وسيجد فيه كل باحث مبتغاه.
ويجب علينا نحن أعضاء المنتدى أن نكون يد واحدة ومجموعة عمل هدفها اثراء المنتدى بالعظيم من المداخلات القانونية التى فيها كل النفع للقانونيين والعامة,وان اختلفنا فى وجهات النظر لا نختلف فى الهدف من تواجدنا فى المنتدى ,حتى تكون الافادة جماعية.[/align]

----------

